# What is the Best Order to read the Tolkien Books?



## Ledreanne313 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Help*

I have already read _The Silmarillion_ (and _The Lord of the Rings_ and _The Hobbit_) and I just bought _The Book of Lost Tales 1 and 2_ and _Unfinished Tales_ and I have _The Shaping of Middle Earth_.

What order do I read them in? I'm not sure which to read first.

Could you put these in order (and add any others I need):
_The Book of Lost Tales 1
The Book of Lost Tales 2
Unfinished Tales
The Shaping of Middle Earth_ 
(and any others I have already read or need to get)

Thank you

Anne


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Jan 20, 2004)

The order in which you read Tolkien's Middle-Earth Books is really a matter of personal preference, but I like to read them in the order in which they were originally published:


The Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings:
The Fellowship of the Ring
The Two Towers
The Return of the King

The Adventures of Tom Bombadil
The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
The History of Middle Earth:
The Book of Lost Tales - Part 1 
The Book of Lost Tales - Part 2 
The Lays of Beleriand 
The Shaping of Middle-Earth 
The Lost Road 
The Return of the Shadow 
The Treason of Isengard 
The War of The Ring 
Sauron Defeated 
Morgoth's Ring 
The War of the Jewels 
The Peoples of Middle-Earth

Bilbo's Last Song

Aside from these main books, some additional information about Middle-Earth can be found in _The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien_ and in the annotations which Tolkien provided for Donald Swann's book: _The Road Goes Ever on_.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 20, 2004)

If you are particularly interested in the Silmarillion in it's final form then I recommend you read the last three volumes.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 20, 2004)

Tall Hobbit, is that a Maine Coon in your avatar? I've got one too.


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 20, 2004)

In my collection:

The Hobbit

The Lord of the Rings
*The Fellowship of the Ring
*The Two Towers
*The Return of the King

The Silmarillion

Unfinished Tales (not yet read it )


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow! Thanks, that really helps. 

Are all the choices under The History of Middle-Earth serperate books?

Anne


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 20, 2004)

What do you mean?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jan 20, 2004)

> The Lays of Beleriand
> The Shaping of Middle-Earth
> The Lost Road
> Return of the Shadow
> ...



Are all of those serparte books, or are they in one book? Or a couple books?


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Jan 20, 2004)

Sarde said:


> Tall Hobbit, is that a Maine Coon in your avatar? I've got one too.




Yes, she is a Maine Coon. Her name is Gloria.

My wife and I adopted her from the local animal shelter about 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes, they are 12 seperate books.


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Jan 20, 2004)

Ledreanne313 said:


> Are all of those serparte books, or are they in one book? Or a couple books?



The twelve parts of the _History of Middle-Earth_ series are normally published as twelve seperate books; however, there is a three volume "Collectors Edition" in which books one to five (_The Book of Lost Tales - Part 1_, _The Book of Lost Tales - Part 2_, _The Lays of Beleriand_, _The Shaping of Middle-Earth_, and _The Lost Road_) are collected into a single volume, books six to nine (_The Return of the Shadow_, _The Treason of Isengard_, _The War of The Ring_, and _Sauron Defeated_) are collected into a single volume, and books ten to twelve (_Morgoth's Ring_, _The War of the Jewels_, and _The Peoples of Middle-Earth_) are collected into a single volume.

Additionally, the first several chapters of _Sauron Defeated_ (about 1/3 of the book) are sometimes published as a seperate book called: _The End of the Third Age_.

Also, _The Return of the Shadow_, _The Treason of Isengard_, _The War of The Ring_, and _The End of the Third Age_ are sometimes published as a seperate series called: _The History of the Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 23, 2004)

The Tall Hobbit said:


> Yes, she is a Maine Coon. Her name is Gloria.
> 
> My wife and I adopted her from the local animal shelter about 1 1/2 years ago.



Wow, who would give an animal as beautiful and lovely as a Coon to a shelter? Mine is 2 1/2 and officially his name is 'McStripes of the Phantom of Maine' but he prefers 'Poes' (Dutch for 'pussycat'). He's the sweetest and most affectionate cat I ever owned and he talks a LOT!


----------



## Niniel (Jan 23, 2004)

I would suggest to read books 1-5 and 10-12 of HOME before you read 6-9. Books 6-9 are about the development of LOTR, while the others are about the development of Tolkien's mythology (the Si.l etc.). So you could read all those xconcerning the Sil first, and then the ones about LOTR (that's what I'm doing) or of course you could first read those about LOTR and then the rest. But reading them in the order they were published is a bit confusing, although it does follow the order in which Tolkien wrote his works.


----------



## SmokeMonkey (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok I have been interested in this for some time and most of you all here seem to have some good input. 

Basically what I am interested in would be what you all think the best way to read everything concerning Middle Earth would be. Let me first start by saying that I have read the trilogy, the hobbit and the Sil in that order. I have recently been looking to read further and I have the history of ME vol. 1-5 and the Unfinished Tales. 

Also I'd like to see a list that you would give to someone who has never read any of the LOTR books. Where would you have them start? 


p.s. 
If this should be in another forum then please move it to the appropriate or if this has already been discussed if you could point me to the original thread that would be great


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Nov 10, 2004)

You might want to check out this thread:
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=14755


----------



## SmokeMonkey (Nov 10, 2004)

Well thats ok but its not really what I am looking for. I guess I should have said that for myself I'm looking for something more chronological in the History. So maybe I should have asked for like a chronological list, i.e. timeline wise and then something for people who have never read the books before or even picked up a Tolkien book.


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Nov 10, 2004)

Perhaps this is more like what you are looking for: 
http://www.chronology.org/noframes/tolkien/

Or possibly:
http://www.forodrim.org/daeron/md_hmch.html


----------



## SmokeMonkey (Nov 10, 2004)

again interesting info but I was looking more for a list of something like this:

Sil
Hobbit
Fellowship
Two Towers
Return of the King


or something like that in order. Not necessarly something were I will have to jump from book to book. Also I'm wondering what would work best for someone whos never read a Tolkien book before.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 10, 2004)

For you my suggestion is now to read The Unfinished Tales and the the 12 books of The History of Middle-earth.

For a person that he had never read Tolkien I would suggest


The Fellowship of the Ring
The Two Towers
The Return of the King
The Hobbit
The Silmarillion
The Unfinished Tales
The History of Middle-earth.
That's what I did with the only exception I read 3rd the Silmarillion and then The Hobbit.


----------



## alcesta (Nov 10, 2004)

I think I saw the chronology in some of the given links, so I'll pass it. 
I'd hardly recommend the chronological order to someone who's reading Tolkien for the first time. I rather think a new reader should be introduced to the Middle Earth gradually, and so begin with his "lighter" works. Something like this:

Hobbit
LOTR (I don't see the point in listing parts of the trilogy, since the books can't possibly be read in any other order anyway)
Sil
Unfinished Tales
History of Middle Earth

The "smaller" works, like Tree and Leaf, and those meant for children, like Adventures of Tom Bombadil, Roverandom, Farmer Giles of Ham etc. can be read anytime, and enjoyed equally in young and adult age. 

I began reading the Silmarillion, and felt quite stunned, since I knew virtually nothing whatever of Tolkien then. So I think we'd better not frighten a new reader by giving him all possible histories and versions of the First and Second Age. Just push him a little towards the Third Age, and if he gets enough interested in Middle Earth, he will found out for himself all the rest. The most important thing for him is to come to love Tolkien, isn't it? Timeline and details can come later.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 10, 2004)

SmokeMonkey said:


> ...Basically what I am interested in would be what you all think the best way to read everything concerning Middle Earth would be.



Part of it depends on who you're thinking of to read Tolkien, but basically I recommend _The Hobbit, LOTR, and Sil_ in that order: in other words, in ascending order of difficulty. Once they've done that, let them wander where they will!

Whether or not to see the movies before reading the books is the subject for unending argument. I guess it depends on whose version of Tolkien you want the innocent person to be imprinted with first: Tolkien or Jackson!

Barley


----------



## alcesta (Nov 10, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Part of it depends on who you're thinking of to read Tolkien, but basically I recommend _The Hobbit, LOTR, and Sil_ in that order: in other words, in ascending order of difficulty. Once they've done that, let them wander where they will!


I couldn't agree more. 
As for the movie...painful subject, indeed.  But it seems to me that SmokeMonkey didn't ask about the movie, so we can leave it out of discussion, thank God.  I'm always for the book first.


----------



## Mírfain (Dec 1, 2004)

I think the best order is:

The Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings
The Silmarillion
The Lord of the Rings (you'll understand more after reading Sil)
The Unfinished Tales 
History of Middle-Earth

I haven't read the last two ones myself, I'm going to start with Unfinished Tales soon, but after what I have heard of UT and HoME, I think that's the best order.

(About seeing the film before or after reading the books:
I think people should see the films first.. that way, they won't be disapointed when they see the films...)


----------



## SmokeMonkey (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I highly enjoyed the movies but I did read the books first (in part because I knew the movies were coming out soon). But if I had it to do over I would have probably started with the Hobbit and infact I'm a little upset I didn't start out that way. The reason for my asking is because I want to get my wife to read them but she seems to be one of those who is just against reading all together  Well I shouldn't say that she just doesn't really enjoy reading as much as some (Me). She expressed some interest in reading the books after seeing the movies and I thought I'd get some input from others on the best order to "ease" her into. I knew she would never sit though the Sil. As for everything else after the trilogy that was more for me. As I believe I stated my list was:

LoTR
The Hobbit
Unfinished Tales
Silmarillion

I know crazy order but I do want to continue on with Tolkiens other works. Thanks for all the great advice


----------



## MichaelMartinez (Dec 1, 2004)

SmokeMonkey said:


> Ok I have been interested in this for some time and most of you all here seem to have some good input.
> 
> Basically what I am interested in would be what you all think the best way to read everything concerning Middle Earth would be. Let me first start by saying that I have read the trilogy, the hobbit and the Sil in that order. I have recently been looking to read further and I have the history of ME vol. 1-5 and the Unfinished Tales.


To just focus on Middle-earth, stay away from the early volumes of _The History of Middle-earth_. They are not directly connected to the world of _The Lord of the Rings_. These are the books you want to read:

_The Hobbit_

_The Lord of the Rings_

_The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ (now a part of _A Tolkien Reader_)

_The Road Goes Ever On_ (no stories, just notes and background material)

_The Silmarillion_

_Unfinished Tales_

_Morgoth's Ring_

_The War of the Jewels_

_The Peoples of Middle-earth_

_Morgoth's Ring_ includes some post-LoTR works which indicate how Tolkien thought he should begin reconstructing the Middle-earth mythology. They are not consistent with the other works. Most of those materials are in the "Myths Transformed" section, but they do provide insights into some Middle-earth-related matters.

There is no coherent body of Middle-earth texts. You have to understand that there are incomplete texts, replaced texts, abandoned texts, forgotten notes, contemplative essays, and more. Some of the materials have been published in the journal _Vinyar Tengwar_ (you can get back copies for $2 apiece in the United States). Check out http://www.elvish.org/ for more information.

The most important essays in _Vinyar Tengwar_ (in my opinion) for someone just wanting to know more about Middle-earth would be "Ossanwe-Kenta", portions of "The Shibboleth of Feanor" (most of which was published in _The Peoples of Middle-earth_), and "River names and Beacon-hills of Gondor" (I don't think that is the exact title, but it's close).


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Dec 2, 2004)

To read as much as possible about Tolkien's legendarium (which I assume is what 99% of people mean by "Middle-earth", not "Middle-earth" in Michael's restricted sense) you should read:

The Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings
The Adventures of Tom Bombadil
The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
The History of Middle-earth
Vinyar Tengwar, Parma Eldalamberon (mostly for linguistic material)

I know a lot of people recommend skipping around in HoMe, or only reading certain volumes. I think it rather preferable to read the whole thing straight through; it offers the most logical and comprehensive view of the legendarium. Skipping around seems likely to lead to a great deal of confusion regarding the relations of the texts, not to mention the fact that one would simply be missing some good stuff.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 2, 2004)

Why put _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ inbetween _The Lord of the Rings_ and _The Silmarillion_? Of course, it is a work related to the FOTR, but still it seems to me to be a very borderline work based on a minor character (this is not to diminish its value and 'fun factor'). I simply see more sense in reading the three main works first, and only then tackling any additional works that broaden or improve the reader's understanding.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Dec 2, 2004)

I put it there only so that the "canonical" (i.e. published with Tolkien's approval during his lifetime) works were all first.

_The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ actually hardly deserves to be on the list at all. It is not really about Middle-earth; it's merely a collection of independent poems connected by the Middle-earth framing device. It's largely irrelevant when one reads it (I think).


----------



## Maerbenn (Dec 2, 2004)

Aiwendil2 said:


> _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ actually hardly deserves to be on the list at all. It is not really about Middle-earth; it's merely a collection of independent poems connected by the Middle-earth framing device. It's largely irrelevant when one reads it (I think).


In the Preface it is said that the selection is “mainly concerned with legends and jests of the Shire at the end of the Third Age, that appear to have been made by Hobbits, especially by Bilbo and his friends, or their immediate descendants.”

I actually have the feeling that Professor Tolkien has hidden some very interesting information amid this ‘lost’ Hobbit lore. Remember, he evidently felt the poems were important enough to include as additional material for the Red Book. I would almost consider _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ an additional appendix for _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 2, 2004)

The way I tend to read the books is as follows:

The Annotated Hobbit
The Lord Of The Rings
The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
Letters

Every so often, I sprinkle in Carpenter's biography. And, I usually have Karen Wynn Fonstad's Atlas of Middle Earth around so I can see where I'm going.

I don't own any others (at least pre-Christmas,) so that's what drives the order.


----------



## MichaelMartinez (Dec 3, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> Why put _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ inbetween _The Lord of the Rings_ and _The Silmarillion_? Of course, it is a work related to the FOTR, but still it seems to me to be a very borderline work based on a minor character (this is not to diminish its value and 'fun factor'). I simply see more sense in reading the three main works first, and only then tackling any additional works that broaden or improve the reader's understanding.


_The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ includes footnotes which describe aspects of Middle-earth (in the "restricted sense") relative to _The Lord of the Rings_. Many of the poems in the book were actually previously written, unrelated poems which Tolkien modified or simply adapted. "The Adventures of Tom Bomabdil" itself, in its original form, predated _The Lord of the Rings_ and had nothing to do with Middle-earth.

Also, _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ was published in Tolkien's lifetime, so he had final control over its composition. _The Silmarillion_ and later works are hybrid compositions, either approximating what Christopher believed (at the time of final composition) his father was aiming toward, or simply documenting his father's previously unpublished works and notes.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Aiwendil, Maerbenn and Michael for elaborating on the subject. However, I still won't budge in my belief that it would be best to read the three 'main works' first.  A mere matter of opinion.


----------



## starcrystal (Aug 10, 2005)

*I actually forget the order I read the books in!  
I know I cross referrenced to the Silmarillion & Book of Lost Tales while I was reading LOTR. I think I read Fellowship of the Ring before I got the Sil & BOLT, but I got the other 2 around the same time. The Silmarillion and BOLT helps explain some things and lays a foundation for LOTR. I remeber reading the Sil after FOTR and saying "Oh yeah, so that's how that came to be... etc."  *


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 15, 2005)

Very interesting link. I have just found it but I think that it will be useful for the younger Tolkienologists. I am a teen now...


----------



## Adiemus (Aug 29, 2005)

My humble advice is to read "Letters" before any of HomE books; of course one can skip a lot of them and read carefully only the longest  
Why? The reason is simple: they are the best explanation of some LotR (and not only LotR) aspects, done by Tolkien itself. Eg. Letter 181, concerning 'Gollum's role in the story and in Frodo's moral failure at the climax' or 214, _concerning Hobbits_ (yes, yes, I choose specially this letter  to put this 'joke'  ).



Mírfain said:


> I think the best order is:
> 
> The Hobbit
> The Lord of the Rings
> ...


Full agreement, it is a pretty good idea to read LotR once again. To complete this list, put "Letters" before or after UT. And start to read HomE from X-XII, following MichaelMartinez advice


----------

